# I wish someone had told me...



## Jayc1562 (May 27, 2014)

So I'm in the process of adjusting my mind to moving to Hong Kong this August and was wondering what to pack. I could literally pack everything but I think this might make it more interesting...
So what are the top 5 things you packed and couldn't live without or five things you've packed and basically wish you left home?


----------



## kimwy (Sep 25, 2011)

Things I packed (we had a container, so I packed a lot!) and wish I hadn't:

1. coffee tables, low shelves, side tables. Anything that doesn't utilise the vertical space in your shoebox, aka your apartment, is not worth bringing.

2. anything that I use less than once a week. If I don't use it everyday, it isn't essential. non-essentials take up valuable space.

3. anything big that won't go round tight corners or in a small lift. Recently saw an ad for a lovely piece of furniture, going for nothing, the catch? You had to carry it down 25 flights of stairs because it wouldn't go in the lift. I wonder what poor soul had to carry it up in the first place.

Things I left behind and wish I hadn't? Our oil filled column heaters. Non-insulated, single-glazed apartments get surprisingly cold in winter, and the heaters they sell here are expensive and inefficient.

things I packed and can't do without? Our mattress, they are a crazy price here, and tend to be on the hard side. Our rugs, most floors are marble, which is noisy and cold in winter.

That's it. You can get get pretty much everything you need here. Second hand expat furniture is wonderful to furnish a place with, there is Ikea if you are desperate. We even have M&S Food shops now


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

what did I need but didn't take? zero and that was back in 1995,now things have got better. I live in Spain now and almost every bit of furniture we have came from Ap lei Chau (all solid wood..none of that mdf stuff that falls apart) computers from Sham Sui Po, beds and linen from Wing-on or justco...even the electric plugs are uk 3 pin.

You will bring back much more than you took .... the company drew the line at shipping back our 33ft boat


----------

